# A long time



## Inglip

How do I say 'A long time'

My guess would be 'isang mahabang oras' but that sounds odd to me. I also considered - 'maraming oras'. Wouldn't that mean _much time_? . I am wondering if there is a specific word that means 'a long time'. 

Umantay siya isang mahabng oras para isang Bus.

That was my attempt at saying  - She waited a long time for a bus.


----------



## abardam

you could use "matagal," as in "Matagal siyang naghintay"

also! don't forget the _sa_ after para, since she is waiting for a noun - para _sa_ isang bus

I think you can also say "mahabang panahon"


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> Umantay siya isang mahabng oras para isang Bus.
> 
> That was my attempt at saying - She waited a long time for a bus.


 
Matagal siyang naghintay ng bus.


----------



## niernier

It would be best if you can say this in fewer words so I say it should be, *"Matagal siyang naghintay ng bus"*

"*A long time*" can be translated to *mahabang panahon* or *matagal na panahon*, but it cannot be used in this context. Well, you can actually use it and say "Matagal na panahon siyang naghintay ng bus" but that sounds like the actor waited for a span of weeks.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks


----------



## mataripis

a long time= matagal na.


----------

